# Power tilt and trim question



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Have a 1995 50hp Johnson two stroke with PTT and lately I have noticed that sometimes when trimming down with the motor the trim makes a knocking sound.........knock.........knock.......knock..........knock....... this can be with the engine running or off, doesn't matter, any ideas ??????


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

B.O.A.T


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

That helps, thanks fisher.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My yamaha 200 does the same thing. Somehow, the pivot points stick and then release. My hydraulic steering ram seems to do it as well. It gets turned as the motor is tilted up.

Mine hasn't broke yet from it. I just keep on greasing all the available spots on it.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Two things that happen..... the trim rams are dry and need grease. However, that usually makes a bad growling with popping noise. The other.... the tilt tube at the motor bracket is dry and/or rusted/corroded and needs to be lubed or cleaned. If lubing it does not help, then the sure way is to pull the tilt tube out and either clean and lube it, or replace it. Usually corrosion builds up too much and the only way to fix it is to remove the tilt tube to clean everything.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you do something to the PT&T lately? Sometimes air in the system will cause it to do that. 

Skip


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't done anything lately to it, it has done it since I bought it last year. There is no corossion, boat has never been in saltwater before I purchased it, everything is SPOTLESS !


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going with Double D's answer. Mine did the same. The arms wasn't corrided (sp?) but inside was all gunked up. If you watch the arm bracket when letting the motor down or up you will see it. It will not move as the motor is rising and then all at once you will hear the pop and see the arm move about an inch allowing the motor to continue. 

Just lubricanting didn't help mine. I had to replace the insides, it was to far gone.

I just re-read you 1st post. Yes, mine did that also at the beginning. It was a quick popping sound and I never noticed where is was coming from until it got to the point I was talking about. Yours sound like it can be saved with a cleaning and regrease of the parts. 

If you live on the west side I will swing by this morning and show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought of one more item..... at the top of the tilt ram where it attaches to the bracket has a large pin that holds it in place. Those sometimes rust up real bad and do the same thing.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I looked and see no grease fitting for the PTT at all, fittings for engine but none for PTT. Deep apreciate the offer but I am in Navarre and have family in town. Dave (Davlor) thanks for the advice also, I am going to take it by SOS (Bill) (right by my house) Friday to have him take a look.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

CCC, is yours doing it when the motor starts hitting the trim rods, halfway till fully down?Or does it pop from fully up all the way? The reason I ask is wouldn't thiseliminate the tilt tube? Dave, your thoughts?

Skip


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Skip it will do it in any position, it varies, sometimes when fully up and going down, orr in the middle, and it doesn't do it all the time, sometimes it doesn't do it for days.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's something to try and its easy. Tilt the motor all the way up, then turn the manual release screw (port side) to let the motor down. My thought behind this is if it is your pivot pin or the tilt rod it should still chatter, if it doesn't then it could be the tilt check valve inside.

Skip


----------

